# Curved trumpets/velocity stacks?



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone heard of or seen curved air horns that look somewhat like this?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Alfa Romeo used curved stacks in the 70s. I haven't seen an aftermarket set for sidedrafts in a while though.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (thegave)*

Jenvey has a curved air horn 42 bore x160 at 88º








http://www.jenvey.co.uk/


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (darthcabby)*

Wow, you're awesome.
Jeeeebus 44 a pop?!


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (thegave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_Wow, you're awesome.
Jeeeebus 44 a pop?!

Also Bmw M3 e46 velocity stacks are also curved


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (thegave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegave* »_Wow, you're awesome.
Jeeeebus 44 a pop?!

That would be 44 GBP a pop...so might as well double it for USD







.
Not to mention they are not for weber-style horn mounts either, but their own 4-bolt mounting system. Sucks to pay $88 for something you have to modify







.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

where would one find e46 stacks though...


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
That would be 44 GBP a pop...so might as well double it for USD







.
Not to mention they are not for weber-style horn mounts either, but their own 4-bolt mounting system. Sucks to pay $88 for something you have to modify







.

they do fit weber flanges look at the drawings, you just have to made the screw holes 1mm bigger and you are done. Also yes they are expensive but thats the price for quality.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is the Jenvey flange not too wide though? The outlets are prettty close together.
I'm trying to decide if it's cheaper to buy all four from Jenvey, or just one and have it cast in a mould and custom fab from carbon fibre or something


_Modified by thegave at 4:28 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_
they do fit weber flanges look at the drawings, you just have to made the screw holes 1mm bigger and you are done. Also yes they are expensive but thats the price for quality.










Understandably, quality counts...but it's simply a horn. The ones I'm running are from dellorto.co.uk (Eurocarb), and they're spun aluminum, cut from a single piece each. They cost me $170 CAN and I didn't have to modify them







. It's just not a financially sound decision to order $352 USD worth of parts that MIGHT fit. If the ports don't match up exactly, then you've got a nice little step there to upset the airflow. Best option would be to get some normal horns and have them cut/welded to your specs. Admittedly, if I had Jenvey TBs, then I'd of course spend the dough for the proper horns...but if I'm modifying something, might as well start with the cheap isht







.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Curved trumpets/velocity stacks? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Understandably, quality counts...but it's simply a horn. The ones I'm running are from dellorto.co.uk (Eurocarb), and they're spun aluminum, cut from a single piece each. They cost me $170 CAN and I didn't have to modify them







. It's just not a financially sound decision to order $352 USD worth of parts that MIGHT fit. If the ports don't match up exactly, then you've got a nice little step there to upset the airflow. Best option would be to get some normal horns and have them cut/welded to your specs. Admittedly, if I had Jenvey TBs, then I'd of course spend the dough for the proper horns...but if I'm modifying something, might as well start with the cheap isht








.

What i would do is just to email them about this problem, i don´t think they have this stack stocked so probably if you order it they would have to make it so probably they wouldn´t have a problem adding the webber flange to the stacks( Yes¡ jenvey stacks are 2 piece)


----------

